# WTB: turn signal switch, pre 77



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

As far as I can tell, any 69-77 turn signal switch will work. Can't drive without it.


----------



## cruzzer60 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Swtches*

I have two. The one I think you need has a rectangular white connector on the end with female spades inside. I think this one is out of a '73

Let me know if you still need it. Peter


----------



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool! 
It looks exactly like this. 
How much? Also looking for inner front fender panels.
[URL="







[/URL]

Thanks


----------



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

cruzzer60 said:


> I have two. The one I think you need has a rectangular white connector on the end with female spades inside. I think this one is out of a '73
> 
> Let me know if you still need it. Peter


Hey Peter, I have sent multi-emails to you but no reply. I do need the switch, please let me know how you want payment, asap.

Thanks loads.

Michael


----------

